# Hello Everyone :) Help me move to Athens ! :)



## cracker0501 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone, i`m new to this forum but reading other posts i see you are all very warm and welcoming , so i`ll just start with my story i`m 24 years old Romanian living in Italy for 5 years and i wanna move to Athens Greece, i fell in love with the girl of my life and i just have to move there, the relationship goes on for like 2 years and if i don`t move there now i`ll never do, i`ve got to follow my dreams...
So the main problem would be finding a job i`m very skilled in yacht building(painting, varnishing, sanding...) but i`d do anything and i mean EVERYTHING even if it pays me just enough to survive, as long as i`m there with her it doesen`t matter, i know Romanian, perfect English and perfect Italian and i`m really trying to learn Greek but it would be a lot easier if i was there, so my girlfriend has given up hope that we`ll ever be together cos of the job problem...but i haven`t not by far and i`m gonna make it or die trying! i have no problem moving somewhere and i really really like Greece much more then Italy or Romania, so please if you can lend a helping hand  where could one find a job? i looked over the internet but very little came up... Thank very much


----------



## alexgr (Mar 31, 2011)

Come here and try. But the economic crisis is very deep. Love will find a way.


----------



## cracker0501 (Mar 29, 2011)

alexgr said:


> Come here and try. But the economic crisis is very deep. Love will find a way.


Thanks for the encouragment, do i know you?


----------

